# Taking the plunge to migrate abroad.



## jumpinship (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi guys, Hopefully someone with knowledge can point me in the right direction.

I have now served in the Arned forces for 14yrs (UK) and have become a fully qualified IT Engr.
I have qualifications (CompTIA A+,N+ and MCDST) and roughly aim at a new qualification every 6 months.
Even though this sounds good, I am finding it hard within my job to utilise these skills and really need to take the plunge and secure a job in IT that I thrive upon.
I have chosen Canada as the economic boom in IT is widening and also that on 2 previous work visits I have noticed the freedom that children have without the sense of a closed door policy. ( I have a daughter of 6yrs).


Can anyone inform me of :

1. Is there a Minimum amount needed financially before being allowed to live? 
2. Which is the best way to apply for residency?
3. Which area is recommended for relocating to? ( A general outlay of the area's)



Many thanks and I wish you seasonal greetings


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, Merry Christmas. The first 2 questions I can't help you with as I was born in Canada and never immigrated.
I suggest Ontario. Depending on lifestyle I would suggest anywhere around TO (golden horseshoe area-many cities along the highway corridor) but personally speaking, I recommend Waterloo in the golden triangle (cities Guelph, Waterloo, Kitchener). Cambridge is close by too. Many neighbouring towns just outside and rural areas. Nice way of Life. Waterloo leads Canada in the tech sector(ex. the Blackberry, universities, ect.). Smaller and nicer cities. All the shopping you need-restaurants, etc. 
The golden horsehoe is more like urban sprawl running into urban sprawl. Unless you like that rat race, you can move to the golden triangle area and have a nicer way of life in my opinion(and experience) and housing is MUCH cheaper(especially Kitchener and Cambridge). 10 minutes north of Waterloo are small towns like Elmira and St. Jacobs. They have amenites but you will park beside horse and buggies of the Mennonites when you go shopping! A surprisingly nice mix. Go alittle further out and you have towns with schools and hospitals but housing is much cheaper. Maybe a country property would be within financial reach. Guelph is smaller and a very pretty city(parks) but housing is more expensive. Fergus or Elora are nice towns to commute into Guelph(alittle pricier because of proximity and lifestyle). You can commute between all the cities mentioned including into TO. However I wouldn't recommend a daily commute on the 401 if I could avoid it. There is enough work in these cities to avoid that. Housing is much cheaper here then in the U.K.
So I would focus on KW(Kitchener/Waterloo). Although I would think you could find work in many cities. Get out a map and see the lay of the land. Remember the cities along the 401 entering or surrounding TO are alot more expensive for homes. You would do best to be employed in the more affordable cities. 
I have a 6yr old daughter too. We like the lifestyle here but don't want to be close to TO.
Good luck!


----------



## jumpinship (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for your reply and I also wish you festive tidings.

I have been looking at property in the area's you mentioned a while ago and today made the plunge and booked a flight to Calgary for the 2nd week in Jan.

I arrive in Calgary and will check 5 areas in Alberta and then set travel to TO for my last week, I am spending 3wks on the road to check and also look around the industrial parts at IT and my chosen field.

The place is very vast, but fingers crossed good planning and map reading will get me around the Alberta then I am flying to TO and then onwards home to the UK.
I will post my findings within the near future and hopefully get more advice on the road.

Happy New Year all

x


----------



## Peter B (Dec 29, 2007)

*Depends What You Want*

It's all down to how much money you can invest and what you expect from life. Toronto and the Golden Triangle are expensive (but not by UK standards) and the economy is humming along but must falter in 2008. I lived in Guelph for 20 years and it's a great place but not what it was. Property prices in Calgary have doubled in the last year and an adjstment is due - if you enjoy the outdoors and can buy in then go for it. There is still potential for growth. I now live in Vancouver - it's very expensive to buy property but still cheap to rent. Lot's of rain and a downturn is due within the next year. But basically you have very few choices - Toronto, Calgary or Vancouver. Saskatchewan is the place to go if you are short of cash, have a young family and can find work. It will grow but the climate is brutal.

Good luck.

PB


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Heading West*

Greetz,

I, too, am taking the plunge. I've been lucky to join a company and, through some interesting internal moves, they now want me in Calgary full time. Looks good so far - some financial wrangling to be done but still good. Anyway, in reply to your questions:

1. There are no minimum limits of finance required but you will need to be self-sufficient. CBSA get really nasty after a while from what I've heard and will kick you out quite quick.
2. Get a lawyer who knows about this stuff. But, since you are going into Alberta you might be able to qualify quickly under the Alberta Provincial Nominee Program. I think this restricts you to Alberta but there's stackloads of jobs going there. Also, Calgary is home to Oil & Gas so there's plenty of opportunity there.
3. I can't speak for the rest of Canada as I've only been to Calgary working but it's not a bad place. You need to drive though - Canada is HUGE!!!

I'll be there in the second week in February. I'm not sure how we can get in contact but you may be able to PM me thru this forum where I can give you my contact details. I might be looking for a half-decent desktop engineer if you are interested!


----------

